# After Brexit



## robbiebert1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi, we are looking to move to Spain in a couple of years, due to commitments we are unable to bring this forward, does anyone get a sense of what may happen after Brexit for people like myself, any ideas will be gratefully received


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

No need to worry as by the looks of things as Mrs May(not) has been working overtime to delay/overturn things & will soon have another vote on the table for UK public to have another go.

Project fear will then go into overdrive with "unlimited" funds to demonize the very thought about leaving.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

robbiebert1 said:


> Hi, we are looking to move to Spain in a couple of years, due to commitments we are unable to bring this forward, does anyone get a sense of what may happen after Brexit for people like myself, any ideas will be gratefully received


Assuming it goes ahead, & British citizens are treated like any other third country citizen, you'll need a resident visa.

That will either have to be 
A) A work visa applied for by an employer on your behalf, proving that no EU citizen is available for the job

B) A 'golden visa' where you pay cash for a property of a value over 500,000€ or invest an equal amount into a business

C) A non-lucrative/retirement visa. Current requirements are annual funds/income of around 25,000€for the first person plus 6,000€ per dependent. Plus private health insurance. This is a no work visa.

Without a resident visa you'll be able to visit for 90 days in every 180.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

robbiebert1 said:


> Hi, we are looking to move to Spain in a couple of years, due to commitments we are unable to bring this forward, does anyone get a sense of what may happen after Brexit for people like myself, any ideas will be gratefully received


I often wonder whether those couples ( like yourself ) who's ultimate ambition is to
move to Spain but due to force of circumstances, they cannot move before Brexit.
Could draw straws where either the husband or the wife moves to Spain first ( before
Brexit ) in order to secure any inherited or acquired EU rights including full Spanish
residency under present EU rules.
Then the husband or wife who was left behind in the UK, can follow along later
under the ruling that Spain would be hard put to deny the husband or wife joining
their spouse and would most likely have to treat the married couple as having both
arrived in Spain before Brexit.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Finally although this might or might not apply to the OP - if the only thing that is holding you or any 
other couples back, is - I need to work a couple of more years or more in the UK to get my
Full UK State Pension.

Then don't, as any shortfall in British NI contributions can be made up by opting to pay
Voluntary national insurance contributions abroad, irrespective of whether you work abroad or not. 
Which for class 2 NI contributions works out at about £155 a year.
As always check with HMRC for details on Voluntary national insurance contributions abroad
and a financial advisor.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Although there are lots of people posting what will or may happen if or after Brexit. The reality is that at present no one knows so anyone’s guess is as good or bad as anyone else’s.

As for one partner moving before Brexit. Spain have signed up to an EU Directive which effectively makes it illegal to keep a family separated. 

In the case of a non eu national joining a spouse who is resident in spain they would apply for family reunificación . It is pretty straightforward and does not demand the very high income levels that a person who is not joining a spouse would. 

Thus one’s spouse coming to spain and becoming legally resident would seem a way around the potentially difficult situation that Brexit might create


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

robbiebert1 said:


> Hi, we are looking to move to Spain in a couple of years, due to commitments we are unable to bring this forward, does anyone get a sense of what may happen after Brexit for people like myself, any ideas will be gratefully received


Is that for retirement or will you be looking for work?

If you're retired it may mean you won't get your health care paid for by he British government any more, so you will have to pay for private insurance. But you'll get your pension, of course. It is not yet certain what other criteria you would need to meet to retire here.

Working here will be more difficult because you won't be an EU citizen and would need visas etc.


----------



## robbiebert1 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi,
Thank you all for the advice given, 
We are around 6 years from retirement, this is where it becomes complicated, I’m self-employed working in construction at the moment working in the UK, is it easy to find work in Spain. My wife works in admin, we have looked at jobs in Spain but they seem harder to find. We are in a position where we could work on line for a UK company whilst living in Spain, as long as we have a decent internet connection. I’m not aware of the rules over living in Spain and working for a UK based company can anyone advise. We will be visiting Alicante in 4 weeks to take a look at the surrounding areas with a view to buying a property at a later date, hopefully we can talk to expats who may be able to share their experiences.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

robbiebert1 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you all for the advice given,
> We are around 6 years from retirement, this is where it becomes complicated, I’m self-employed working in construction at the moment working in the UK, is it easy to find work in Spain. My wife works in admin, we have looked at jobs in Spain but they seem harder to find. We are in a position where we could work on line for a UK company whilst living in Spain, as long as we have a decent internet connection. I’m not aware of the rules over living in Spain and working for a UK based company can anyone advise. We will be visiting Alicante in 4 weeks to take a look at the surrounding areas with a view to buying a property at a later date, hopefully we can talk to expats who may be able to share their experiences.


Yes well in your circumstances, I would think carefully before moving, Spain's not the easiest place to find work.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

robbiebert1 said:


> Hi,
> Thank you all for the advice given,
> We are around 6 years from retirement, this is where it becomes complicated, I’m self-employed working in construction at the moment working in the UK, is it easy to find work in Spain. My wife works in admin, we have looked at jobs in Spain but they seem harder to find. We are in a position where we could work on line for a UK company whilst living in Spain, as long as we have a decent internet connection. I’m not aware of the rules over living in Spain and working for a UK based company can anyone advise. We will be visiting Alicante in 4 weeks to take a look at the surrounding areas with a view to buying a property at a later date, hopefully we can talk to expats who may be able to share their experiences.


As far as work goes, realistically, this would be your best bet as work is still difficult for Spaniards to find let along foreigners without (I'm guessing) language skills. Currently the unemployment levels are the best they've been since the financial crisis, but we're still looking at around 14% for Spain and between *32% *and 11% in Andalucia. 

https://datosmacro.expansion.com/paro/espana/municipios/andalucia
However, you'll have to look carefully into how this could work out post Brexit and as others have said, no one knows that yet. No one. It's a waiting game. How ever knowledgeable people sound, don't believe any of it until it is approved and passed by UK and EU governments!


----------



## suiko (Dec 7, 2015)

Basically, becoming resident after the Brexit catastophe will be practically impossible, unless you have a high income. We'll just have to resign ourselves to staying only 90 days out of every 180.


----------



## Bob! (Jan 27, 2019)

suiko said:


> Basically, becoming resident after the Brexit catastophe will be practically impossible, unless you have a high income. We'll just have to resign ourselves to staying only 90 days out of every 180.


How does the 90/180 work?
Presumably it's a running 180 days, so if you've been there for 90 days you would then have to take a 90 day break before coming back?


----------



## Michael Kelly (May 30, 2017)

The 90 / 180 rule is very laxly enforced at the moment.


----------

